# Nationals roll call



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

OK,

This looks to be shaping into the best tournament in years. Casters from New York, New Jersey (I hope), MD, Virginia, NC and the great state of Texas.... Yeee- Haw.



Lots of banter and testosterone flying.... 

Who's coming??

Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Yep, gonna be a good one. 

I'm certain to have tweaked a nerve or two, here or there, all I can say is, bring it !!


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Tommy said:


> OK,
> 
> This looks to be shaping into the best tournament in years. Casters from New York, New Jersey (I hope), MD, Virginia, NC and the great state of Texas.... Yeee- Haw.
> 
> ...


What about the great state of South Carolina, I might not win, but I ain't gonna be last, if Mark comes that is


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kingfish said:


> What about the great state of South Carolina, I might not win, but I ain't gonna be last, if Mark comes that is


HEY NOW, I resemble that rematk !!

OK Wayne, SC is welcome too, not to mention Tennessee (sp), if Britt makes an appearance. Anyone heard from her?. She's been a tad quiet lately.

Maybe I can compete in the women's division, might still come in last, but at least I'll enjoy the company..


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I will be there to help find little pieces of lead in that field, with any luck, they will still be connected to my reel.

Robert


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

kingfish said:


> What about the great state of South Carolina, I might not win, but I ain't gonna be last, if Mark comes that is


Little River is _almost_ NC...


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll be there Testerone and all


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'll be there, provided Robert doesn't notice me hiding in the trunk...

Evan


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Casters from New York, New Jersey (I hope), MD, Virginia, NC and the great state of Texas.... Yeee- Haw.
> 
> Tommy





Mark G said:


> OK Wayne, SC is welcome too, not to mention Tennessee (sp), if Britt makes an appearance. Anyone heard from her?. She's been a tad quiet lately.
> 
> Maybe I can compete in the women's division, might still come in last, but at least I'll enjoy the company..


Tommy didn't include TN in hopes that I wouldn't be there to outcast him. 

Mark - I'm never quiet for very long. Trying to tell the SC board that fleas really do exist.  There might be a tad too much testosterone for me this year. Don't worry, I'll have the brownie things delivered to give everyone that sugar rush just before the cast. 

Anyone is welcome to compete in the women's division. That is, if you don't mind being outcast by a girl.   

Britt


----------



## bdriversteve (Apr 28, 2008)

*Yep*

Brooklyn will be there...


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Will be there at least one day.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Team Alabama will be there too!


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll be there . 

-Brian


----------



## Diamondeyes (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll be there mid-day friday after i put some fish in the cooler.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I was planning on going, but now I just dont know if I will be able to perform (well) with all the negitive attention..


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Should be able to hit the first of the falling tide about the crackadawn, a fine time to fish in Long Bay. The US Open King Mackeral tournament will be fished Friday and saturday out of Southport, been going on about 30 years, I'll be trying to add my name to the winners list again, should be at least 500 boats, but on sunday I will be casting with SCUSA.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> I was planning on going, but now I just dont know if I will be able to perform (well) with all the negitive attention..


Man, don't worry about all that mess, none of us expect you to do that well, the bar is set low.... LMAO I know we will see you there as long as your ride is taken care of. Let me rephrase that, we expect to see you there if your ride is right. All that junk you talked.....LMAO, I am just messing with you. Sincerely, I hope you have your mess together so that you can make it. I hated to hear about your troubles.

Robert


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

LMAO!!! There is a good chance I will be there, but make sure the bar is set really low...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> LMAO!!! There is a good chance I will be there, but make sure the bar is set really low...



Come on down K man-- I'll give you a chance to embarass me on practice day with a private "skills" challenge competition.

Maybe we can clear the air and get some perspective from the other guy's point of view.

How's it work ?

We each pick a weight and cast style for one round-- both individuals throw the same weight and style for one round, the next round is the next guy's pick. 

Example -- you pick 125 OTG for round 1 (we both throw it)

next-- I pick 175 pendulum for round 2 (we both throw it)

Add up the distances from both rounds for the casters total-- total distance wins...

These are just examples- feel free to pick the weight and style of your choice- for your designated round to pick...

Now--- let's see that ultra- competitive spirit and skills....   

I'm offering you an opportunity here, feel free to take it or leave it, at any rate, I won't be bothering you during the main event (or any time for that matter), so come on down...

It's all good-- but it is time to put up or shut up.....


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Mark G said:


> Come on down K man-- I'll give you a chance to embarass me on practice day with a private "skills" challenge competition.
> 
> Maybe we can clear the air and get some perspective from the other guy's point of view.
> 
> ...


While I know that you posted this for Kwesi, Ill take you up on this challenge. It should be rather funny watching me try to swing some lead. Note for anyone planning on watching this, bring some popcorn and a video camera. I have tried to swing lead less times than I have fingers.It should provide for some pretty good laughs.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

If im understanging you correctly we would each pick a casting style and weight? If that's the case I'll pass.. You have casted with me, and you know I only throw OTG. I have never even tried to swing the lead, and for me to do it for nationals would be down right Dangerous..... 

Plus, I would have to try to learn a cast 10 days before national; which would take time away from working on my OTG cast... I'm nobody's fool 





Mark G said:


> Come on down K man-- I'll give you a chance to embarass me on practice day with a private "skills" challenge competition.
> 
> Maybe we can clear the air and get some perspective from the other guy's point of view.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I was going to let this go but decided not to...

Mark, I really hope you dont think I'm concerned about you. There is a good chance I'll go, but if I don't trust me you won't be any part of the reason why. As far as put up or shut up sorry buddy I can't be shut up! Even if I dont break 700ft this year I will still be as vocal as I have always been. As long as you're part of SportCast you (especially) will hear my mouth! I know you have hit a wall, and I honestly hope you get over it. Being stuck at your current distance has made you bitter, and you have exposed yourself these last couple of days.

When you break 600ft I will walk up to you and shake my hand. I just hope you're man enough to shake my hand when I earn my Master! :beer:




Mark G said:


> Come on down K man-- I'll give you a chance to embarass me on practice day with a private "skills" challenge competition.
> 
> Maybe we can clear the air and get some perspective from the other guy's point of view.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

It really is not a problem Kwesi.... and I wasn't referring to during the actual competition, just a friendly comp on practice day. 


You've worked too hard to get where you are, not to enjoy the Nationals, come on down and forget the BS!!
  


Chuck, atta boy -- I like your adventurous spirit ! See you there.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Mark G said:


> It really is not a problem Kwesi.... and I wasn't referring to during the actual competition, just a friendly comp on practice day.
> 
> 
> You've worked too hard to get where you are, not to enjoy the Nationals, come on down and forget the BS!!
> ...


Just stand by with a bag to catch the grey matter when I knock it out of my head  I cant stand to loose anymore


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tacpayne said:


> Just stand by with a bag to catch the grey matter when I knock it out of my head  I cant stand to loose anymore



I don't really want to encourage anybody to do something they are not comfortable with-- but there are low or flat arc casts that are relatively safe (as far as the grey matter goes)  

It's getting it around to the right position and then hitting it-- that done wrong,can hurt your feelings, not to mention shoulders, back,etc. 
If you haven't tried it, especially on the 175 gram, might want to give it a shot before deciding the mid 500's are mediocre numbers..  

I don't do it because I think it is a better cast than OTG, I do it because it is more challenging, and at my age(going on 50), not something I want to put off any longer.., just something I had to try, before my body says no more of that, thank you very much...

You young guys have all the time in the world, wish I had started this 10 years earlier,LOL...



I don't want to delve back into that other mess. so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Mark G said:


> I don't really want to encourage anybody to do something they are not comfortable with-- but there are low or flat arc casts that are relatively safe (as far as the grey matter goes)
> 
> It's getting it around to the right position and then hitting it-- that done wrong,can hurt your feelings, not to mention shoulders, back,etc.
> If you haven't tried it, especially on the 175 gram, might want to give it a shot before deciding the mid 500's are mediocre numbers..
> ...


If I hurt myself then I have an excuse for any poor performances over the weekend. I can blame it on you . As far as the young thing. Im disabled with serious problems with my arms, so I dont know if the Pendulum is in my future or not. It is something I plan on trying over teh winter to see if I can handle it or not. I was planning on trying the flat arc, that way I can at least only have to worry about my knee cap or legs


----------



## cody (Aug 30, 2009)

I will be at the nationals. ANd my dad will be there also. dad is building a "WHOOP CODY REEL" As we speak. Cody Bates


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

cody said:


> I will be at the nationals. ANd my dad will be there also. dad is building a "WHOOP CODY REEL" As we speak. Cody Bates


Is Tony casting?


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

bad news for me is i lost my job after 20 yrs and new one hasnt started yet so guess im on the outs until next year

frank


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I plan to be down Friday and Saturday. Sunday isn't looking too good for me.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Very sorry to hear that Frank... 

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

cody said:


> I will be at the nationals. ANd my dad will be there also. dad is building a "WHOOP CODY REEL" As we speak. Cody Bates


I didn't think you needed to "build" an ultralight spinning reel. Your dad doesn't seem to need much to "Whoop Cody."



demonfish said:


> bad news for me is i lost my job after 20 yrs and new one hasnt started yet so guess im on the outs until next year
> 
> frank


Sorry to hear about that.

Robert


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Bill H, will be sending me the MAG kits that the casters won in New Jersey. I should be at the field around 5pm so if you won a kit in Jersey come see me.


----------

